# Längere Gabel in ZR Team einbauen?



## Rothaarsteiger (19. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auch auf die Gefahr, dass ihr mich für bescheuert haltet: 

Hat schon mal jemand eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg in ein ZR Team eingebaut?

Mir geht der Gedanke schon länger durch den Kopf: ein kompaktes Hardtail - und das ist das ZR Team ja - in ein "All-Mountain-Hardtail" umbauen.

Als ich jetzt das in meinen Augen phänomenale "Bike der Woche #8" sah  , wurde er noch einmal aktuell. Mir fiel nämlich auf, dass die Geometrie des Liteville 101 gar nicht mal so unähnlich ist zu der des ZR Team. 

Im Gegensatz zum LV (150-mm-Gabel) schwebt mir für das Radon eine 120- oder 140-mm-Gabel vor.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## mrTaker (19. März 2013)

Ich denk ne 150er in nem ZR Team ist doch zuviel des Guten, längere Gabel = flacherer Lenkwinkel = größere Kräfte die auf die Verbindung Steuerrohr-Unterrohr wirken, wobei durch das nette Gusset ohnehin das Alu schon geschwächt wurde. Mag nett aussehen, raten würd ich dir dazu nicht, dafür scheint mir der Rahmen einfach nicht gemacht zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. März 2013)

mrTaker schrieb:


> Ich denk ne 150er in nem ZR Team ist doch zuviel des Guten, längere Gabel = flacherer Lenkwinkel = größere Kräfte die auf die Verbindung Steuerrohr-Unterrohr wirken, wobei durch das nette Gusset ohnehin das Alu schon geschwächt wurde. Mag nett aussehen, raten würd ich dir dazu nicht, dafür scheint mir der Rahmen einfach nicht gemacht zu sein.



Hm, du hast Recht. Der Liteville-Rahmen ist viel stabiler. War eine blöde Idee.


----------



## mrTaker (20. März 2013)

Ich war auch mal so drauf, bis mit dann das erste und bisher letzte Steuerrohr weggerissen ist


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. März 2013)

Hi Rothaarsteiger!
Wir möchten Dir von Deinem Vorhaben eher abraten, da der Rahmen nicht für den Einsatz von Federgabeln mit so hohem Federweg getestet und freigegeben ist. Der Gewährleistungsanspruch für den Rahmen würde in diesem Fall erlöschen.
Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------

